# Live and let Dai



## gordonpuk

Anyone have an opinion on the Welsh Assemble refusing
to let James Bond be filmed there.

_>argued that its main debating chamber, the Siambr, is not a "drama studio."<_

I feel it's made us look like a bunch of T**ts

If religious facilities can be used with no offence what's so special about
"The chamber"
Besides, as it's the peoples, shouldn't they get a say?
Opportunity to sell Wales lost.


----------



## suds

Missed opportunity.


----------



## trv8

suds said:


> Missed opportunity.


Hmmmm....

The formation of the Welsh Assembly is the opportunity which should have been missed.


----------



## wylie coyote

The Civil Servant who made the decision and the one who released the statement should both be sacked! There are too many of them who think they have the authority to do whatever they like and have no common sense. Who on earth would not think this was a unique opportunity that should be considered by the Assembly Members???


----------



## Shug

Maybe they could use the Scottish parliament. If they happen to blow it up during filming, I'm sure no tears will be shed. Damn ugly building. Should have used the old royal high school building.


----------

